# Pearson 323. should I walk or offer$$$



## champlain94 (Jan 30, 2012)

Hello. I'm looking at this 1977 pearson 323 sold as is where is. I have to offer a price I will post some
Pics. Let me know if I should make an offer or walk. It has a Volvo md11. Was supposed to be running when
Dry docked three years ago. Bilge is full of water and motor is very rust. A couple of spider cracks in fiberglass and distortion in side of hull where shrouds hook on each side. 

I thought I posted multiple pics. Only one at a time will post and
There huge. I apologize. I am new. I will have to resize them probably before posting


----------



## overbored (Oct 8, 2010)

If that is a picture of the rusty engine then you should walk. you may need a shovel to clean that bilge. Fresh water or Salt? you may want to consider a surveyor. even if you get it dirt cheap it still may cost you more then you can buy a good boat for.


----------



## champlain94 (Jan 30, 2012)

This is a picture of the bilge at about midship. It full right to the
Floor level. With nastiness.


----------



## killarney_sailor (May 4, 2006)

Based on that I would run away,not walk away. Lots of good boat bargains to be had.


----------



## paul323 (Mar 13, 2010)

Okay, I am a fan of the 323 - heck I own one - so may be a little biased  They are great boats.

I am hesitant to say "walk" or "run", without understanding your situation. In good condition, a 323 is worth ~$30K, and is a sweet boat. So there are a few questions to ask yourself. The big one is - are you looking for a boat to sail now, or a restoration project.

1) Are you open to paying - and waiting - for what could be a long restoration?
Hypothetically, if you got the boat for $1, and invested $20K, you would be ahead. Maybe a year later. The P323 are well built, and so the damage *could* be minimal.

2) The bilge is full of yuck. Okay, so it has been on the hard for a couple of years, rainwater has filled the interior bilge, which has then become stagnant. Dirt and smells are a big warning, not necessarily terminal!

3) Engine rusty, unsused for 3+ years. This may not be fixable. Say $10K for a new engine (installed). If this is your only problem, and the price is right....

4) My biggest concern are your comments about hull distortion around the shrouds. The shrouds are secured by chainplates, bolted into the hull. Essential structural components. If you do indeed have distortion and crazing in this area, it may indicate severe structural damage which would mean a write-off. The 323s are strong - it would have taken quite a lot to damage that! Perhaps somebody dropped it? Seriously!

Unfortunately a photo of a dirty bilge is not a lot to give sound advice on! If you are still interested, get a surveyor in for a quick look-over (not a full survey); s/he will be able to give you an idea of the scope of the work required, and a guess at a fair price. Don't necessarily run - but make sure you look further with your eyes wide open.


----------



## Ajax_MD (Nov 24, 2009)

_shudder..._

Please tell me that the engine isn't UNDER that water?


----------



## jsaronson (Dec 13, 2011)

*major items*

Empty the bilge. get a hot start and sees if the engine turns over. Check the sails - about $1500 each to replace.
After the survey, prepare a budget. Double it.


----------



## champlain94 (Jan 30, 2012)

Thank you everyone for replying I know it takes time and effort. I like this Pearson also I thought I wanted an Alburg 30 and I still might but the Pearson has more room and performance. They were built well and a good all around boat The engine is not under water I was told they are salt water cooled so that doesn't help the engine when it comes rebuild time and $$$$ parts. Sometimes cheaper to buy another motor then rebuild but then again i might not have to do anything major to it. There's a little distortion on each side where the chainplates are. Its a little vertical line 1/4' x 8' . Also on the hull from the water line down there are hundreds of little round divots I would assume it is blistering i know a lot of older sailboats will have these as long as water doesn't penetrate i guess its ok. I will try to post more pics I will not pay more then $3500 for this boat Maybe im crazy but there are tons of boats out there. We will see I don't mind it sitting on the hard for awhile and doing some work I have all of Don Casey's books and many many more THis old boat, inspecting the aging sailboat Etc. Etc. I am very mechanically inclined but body work nope never touched fiberglass in my life But i am intelligent, veracious reader, and quick learner The marina its at charges $4.50/ foot on the hard and $7.50/foot for docking 28' minimum on the intercostal waterway but your 25 miles either way to get to the ocean. What I am saying is I will leave it right where it is and will work on it there if I buy it The boat is only six miles from my house. I just started sailing I have been taking lessons on a 44' CSY I have been on boats all my life just never Sailboats I love it love it love it The wife hates it hates it hates it Well she can stay home lol I will try to post more pics Its been four days now and the gentleman has not responded to the two emails I sent him. I hope he gets back to me soon I have many questions and am anxious Thank you again for any info and help. Bryan from Myrtle Beach


----------



## champlain94 (Jan 30, 2012)

*pic*

Spider crack. I don't think it's anything
To serious?

Can you add more
Then one
Pic in the
Same
Post?


----------



## champlain94 (Jan 30, 2012)

*pic*

Mast base needs some
Sealing


----------



## champlain94 (Jan 30, 2012)

*more pics*

Motor mount covered in rust particles


----------



## champlain94 (Jan 30, 2012)

*pic*

Little Pitts all over under waterline this is one
Of the
Worst. Most are very shallow. Almost paint
Chip depth. But there's lots of them
An all round. I would assume blistering


----------



## champlain94 (Jan 30, 2012)

*pic*

She looks good from a distant but I have always been a fan of this color. Although it does pull in a lot of heat


----------



## champlain94 (Jan 30, 2012)

*pic*

Volvo md11


----------



## champlain94 (Jan 30, 2012)

*pic*

Rusty fuel tank under cockpit. It would have to go. I would install one that isn't prone to rust.


----------



## champlain94 (Jan 30, 2012)

Water coming in


----------



## tommays (Sep 9, 2008)

The health of the Volvo IMHP is your single biggest issue as Volvo parts sell at gold prices and while the motor in the picture does not look all that bad who can say 

I would have never refit Seafever if i could NOT have moved it home as two years of year round storage and all the you cant do that rules would have KILLED the budget


----------



## champlain94 (Jan 30, 2012)

Interior cushions and so on seem to be in good shape. I can picture my self in the Caribbean on extended stays in this boat.


----------



## champlain94 (Jan 30, 2012)

Lets see if I can post a pic from my home computer now?


----------



## champlain94 (Jan 30, 2012)

some more


----------



## champlain94 (Jan 30, 2012)

this style seacock will have to go


----------



## champlain94 (Jan 30, 2012)

No email yet. So I will wait until tomorrow and email the person once more.


----------



## INMA (Sep 13, 2011)

Spend the money on a trailerable yacht that is reasonably clean and reliable.
Start sailing the smaller yacht now and save your pennies for a few seasons.
When you are confident sailing and ready to upgrade, sell the smaller yacht and buy the yacht you need.
the yacht you are talking about will still be junk in 2 years and you will be broke and still not in the water.


----------



## bljones (Oct 13, 2008)

Sad. She was probably a decent boat less than 5 years ago. 
Something tells me she got wet and stayed wet for a while.

That engine will break your heart, and it's only part of the battle. The punch list for this boat is at least 10 pages long.


----------



## champlain94 (Jan 30, 2012)

To bad Im starting to agree with the last two posts 

The more i research the Pearson 323 the more I like it There really nice all around boat but this one needs to much work. or to much work for me. I want to sail atleast by this spring And spring comes early here. The water in the bilge is up to the floor boards Hopefully this never froze If it did I would assume it could cause big damage And the volvo diesel cost way to much money for parts.


----------



## Ajax_MD (Nov 24, 2009)

Huh? What are you guys seeing that I'm not?

All of a sudden, this boat seemed to be in pretty good shape to me. The worst part about it, is the Volvo engine. The boat is already on the hard, ready for work.

Offer the guy 50-75% of his asking price, and then ask if you can rotate the engine by hand. If it turns, then ask if you can connect a water supply and try to start it, or at least do a compression check. You could even engage the transmission and hit the starter just to see of the prop turns in forward and reverse.

A few little blisters are not a big deal. The boat's on the hard already. Fill and fair them. Get a phenolic hammer and tap all over the deck to check for soggy core.


----------



## bljones (Oct 13, 2008)

Bubbs, judging by the rust on top of the fuel tank there has been some leaking into the engine bay for a while, or the boat spent some time with then engine under water, which I don't think is the case judging by the condition of the bulkheads. The chainplate deflection concerns me, the prolonged leakage at the mast partners and the condition of the bilge tells em that there are likely mast step issues, the rust stains around the thru-hulls aren't happy signs, and the fact that she has been on the hard for three years isn't a great sign.
Still, as somebody mentioned earlier, crank up the engine and do a compression test. Check the dipsticks for lubricant thickness and colour. That is the most expensive part of this boat, the rest is just time and money. A LOT of time.

Somebody mentioned these boats are worth about $30K in good condition. A few are listed on Yachtworld at the $30k mark, and they have been listed for a while. Real money on them seems to be about $20K, well equipped, and this boat looks fairly bare bones.


----------



## waterwks4me (Jan 16, 2010)

If your not looking for a project boat than this probably isn't a good choice but I tend to agree with Bubblehead. For the right price this could end up being a great boat once again. I own a 323 and the more I tear into it doing the projects that are important to me I am often impressed with the construction of the boat. I am also quite happy with the way she sails.


----------



## paul323 (Mar 13, 2010)

I agree with the last few posts - the photos are a lot better than I initially thought. The "spider cracks" look like no big deal, likely an impact. Obviously you need to drain the bilge and poke around. The engine is a big risk; but the other considerations (as has been mentioned) is the size of the shopping list. Assuming she is sound, look at the bigger-ticket items: Sails, standing rigging, engine, and in this case electrical. You can drop $15-$20K into that bucket. If you buy it for 3, need to invest $10K - good deal. Invest $15K - maybe. Higher than that - probably walk. As stated, they list for $30; good conditions sell mid/high $20s. Average condition (e.g. older engine) low $20s.

Mast steps can be fixed...have a look at Pearson 323 Owners Home Page for similar projects, and perhaps advice. And, BTW, fiberglass work is fun and easy! A lot easier than, say, trying to build cabinetwork into a boat, where nothing is straight....

Good Luck!


----------



## svHornblower (Dec 11, 2010)

I would agree that the boat doesn't look that bad. However you need to check the big ticket items, engine, rigging, sails. You have already noted some of the other items that will need replaced. I would drain the bilge and take a look. Have a mechanic check the the engine and see if it at least turns over. With this engine you will need to be comfortable doing a re-power probably sooner than latter. That being said, my boat sat on the hard for 5 years before I bought it. Original, never rebuilt, Atomic four from 1966 has been running strong since I put the boat back in the water.


----------



## NCC320 (Dec 23, 2008)

Just a thought:

The boat doesn't look horrible, but:

-----pay me now or pay me later---

If you buy the boat and have to invest money into and a year or so of your time getting it ready to sail, wouldn't you just be better to put the total amount of money up and get one that's ready to go sailing now? (I'll answer my own question..I was told by someone in the professional building and refurbishing of boats, that if I were buying a used boat, get one that was ready to go sailing now without lots of to-do/unfinished projects, those will bug you to death). Of course that's just my and his opinion and won't fit everyone.


----------



## hellosailor (Apr 11, 2006)

Since the trim ring, around the mast UNDER the deck, is thoroughly rotted apart, one can assume a lot of water came down that mast, and I'd bet it also entered the deck at the partners. A boat sitting wet and neglected for three years could have a lot of rot problems, beyond the engine. Add all the blisters and a possible peel and barrier bottom job...You'd have to look very very carefully at what that boat might need.


----------



## eherlihy (Jan 2, 2007)

I will hazard a guess that this would be your first "big" boat.

Nice paint job.

However, without checking: the rigging, and the deck for moisture or delam., and 100 other things, you are wasting your time. 

If you are SERIOUS about this boat, spend $700 and have it professionally surveyed. If that doesn't scare you off, then spend another $500 and have the engine and transmission surveyed. If you are still not scared away, add up what it would cost to fix everything, and either proceed with a purchase, or have it surveyed again. 

We can't survey the boat for you through pictures. It is like a blind person trying to describe what an elephant looks like.


----------



## champlain94 (Jan 30, 2012)

This will be my first sailboat period 
I have had many fishing boats. Nothing
With a cabin. Everything is a learning experience. I have read and read. Also. Taking sailing lessons. I really like this boat. But there are so many deals out there right now. I'm not gonna jump. I can wait. I might even go look at it again. He
Said he
Is going to have the marina pump out
The
Bilge.


----------



## Ajax_MD (Nov 24, 2009)

Ok, deck rot around the mast from the failed seal would be a big deal. Re-coring a deck absolutely sucks from what I've seen.

Chainplate deflection- Is that from overtightening the rigging? Does it mean that the hull is hogged? That would also be very bad.

BL, you made some good points. These are definitely things to triple check and probably run from.


----------



## joseph6200 (Mar 30, 2012)

What conclusion did you come to on the pearson 323? What did you find out ?


----------



## SlowButSteady (Feb 17, 2010)

joseph6200 said:


> What conclusion did you come to on the pearson 323? What did you find out ?


He must have bailed on it. He's looking at a different boat now.


----------



## champlain94 (Jan 30, 2012)

It's still sitting there. Owner wouldn't give me a price and I'm afraid of the Volvo diesel. It would be a nice boat I wish it had a little smaller cockpit and a quarter berth


----------



## paul323 (Mar 13, 2010)

Personally I think quarter berths are often overrated. Too often I see them used only for storage, with all sorts of stuff pushed to the back and inaccessible. The P323 has enormous lazarettes, which for me are a better tradeoff.

Of course, your usage of the boat will undoubtedly be different from mine. I'm just sayin', a lot of boats sacrificed lazarettes for quarterberths, to enable them to claim more sleeping room in the marketing. Not always the best tradeoff!


----------



## scratchee (Mar 2, 2012)

champlain94 said:


> Owner wouldn't give me a price...


Why don't you give the owner a price? If you have a good handle on the work and money involved, make him an offer that makes sense. Worst that can happen is he'd say no. Second worst that can happen is he'd say yes. Or maybe it's the other way around.

I think in private haggling people can get hung up on getting the lowest price out of a seller, or the highest price out of a buyer. Instead, I prefer to determine what a fair price is and try to strike a deal close to that. Maybe you'll find out later that the buyer would have settled for less than your offered price, but who cares? A fair price is a fair price. For a boat that needs a lot of work and dollars, the fair price might be very low.


----------



## sailingfool (Apr 17, 2000)

scratchee said:


> Why don't you give the owner a price? If you have a good handle on the work and money involved,....


based on the thread above, the OP has no idea about the work and money, so the rest of your advice is better left unsaid.

The OP will be heading for the financial hosing of a lifetime if he tries to put his own price on this boat, a first time purchase. He just can have NO IDEA of the costs he faces, let alone for what.

Just an observation.


----------



## ghumphrey (May 16, 2012)

Not to hijack this thread, as I know there is probably a classified section on here where it is preferred, but this is too serendipidous.

Sounds like you are interested in this boat, my family has a Person 323 near Oriental, NC that we are looking to sell. 1979 323, #162. Atomic 4 engine. The boat is currently in the water.

Follow the link below for the survey of the boat from 2008 to get a feel for what good condition it is in.

https://docs.google.com/open?id=1boXrCIeovzwnNeLqSgiX4aEMODwfeOLwJMlgZFy6PtnLZPVQTdfEx882eokY

My dad is sick of paying the dock fees, so he would be happy to part ways for $22,000.

Shoot me an email if you are interested, certainly motivated to sell and we can talk price - [email protected]


----------

